# elddis open day



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

is any one going to the elddis open day 15th-16th sept


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not me.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Had enough of Elldis when they couldn't provide anywhere for myself and my dog to wait while they where repairing my new MH of its huge list of faults. We had to spend the day trudging the streets of glorious Consent. 
curlyboy
No offence intended


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice TR5 is it Primrose yellow and is it yours,agree about Elddis.
They like customers to buy and thats it!


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Had enough of Elldis when they couldn't provide anywhere for myself and my dog to wait while they where repairing my new MH of its huge list of faults. We had to spend the day trudging the streets of glorious Consent.
> curlyboy
> No offence intended


Not my experience Dog, wife and I well treated. Lunch and sent on our way with faults sorted!!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Any one else going? I will be taking my Elddis motorhome.


----------



## tammy (May 12, 2005)

*Elldis open day*

Yes I am going, I have a couple of queries I would like answered.
Likely be Sunday.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is the OP going? Woulds be nice to get an acknowledgement....


----------

